# DTivo Hughes SD-DVR40 what is the best hack now?



## yazyazoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I am new to this. I just found this website and another one and was wondering if I could activate the USB ports to use for a wireless internet connection. I would like to be able to turn on recording over the interent if possible. I found this website with a step by step to do the hack. I don't know if it good and works with US Dtivo's?

weethet.nl/english/tivo_dtv2_os4hackrid.php


I would like your input. Is this the newest hack?

Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929


----------

